# TYM tractors



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody out there is running TYM tractors. I stoped by the local dealer today and they seem to be a good tractor, just wondering about there record on the job. I can get 503 cab w/ loader for 25,500 which seems to be a great price for a 50hp tractor.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard JDDAVE is changing his name to TYMDAVE, and he also bought one of those Cheech and Chong Loaders.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Shop around.
Cheap isn't always the cheapest.
Dealer/ warranty support, spare parts availability.
Starter goes up and you need to wait weeks for it to get here.
Resale/ trade in value.
Even consider small issues like maintenance , fuel use and speed of hydraulics.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

keitha;1062896 said:


> Shop around.
> Cheap isn't always the cheapest.
> Dealer/ warranty support, spare parts availability.
> Starter goes up and you need to wait weeks for it to get here.
> ...


Im considering all of those things I have done business with the dealer in the past and they are very prompt with there service. but as we all know the dealer even the good ones will "sell" you on there product thats why I was wondering if anybody out there had used them.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1062756 said:


> and he also bought one of those Cheech and Chong Loaders.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1062756 said:


> I heard JDDAVE is changing his name to TYMDAVE, and he also bought one of those Cheech and Chong Loaders.


Drinking after work again are we. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I figured you'd find the post sooner or later. LOL.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I picked up a couple of "Montana" brand tractors this summer to use for snow removal. They are apparently very similiar to "TYM". I think they will work great and the price is VERY good.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Brad, i am curious how these work out for you this year, we have a dealer down here also, and the price point is hard to beat, but i don't want to get saddled with junk either.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1063083 said:


> Brad, i am curious how these work out for you this year, we have a dealer down here also, and the price point is hard to beat, but i don't want to get saddled with junk either.


Neige uses a bunch of those i think. and he has a fleet of them, so i'm assuming they work great.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken he runs kubotas and new hollands exclusively.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1063095 said:


> If I'm not mistaken he runs kubotas and new hollands exclusively.


x2, i am sure he runs kubotas and new hollands, but dont' worry, he well be on here ranting about this tonight, lol


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1063095 said:


> If I'm not mistaken he runs kubotas and new hollands exclusively.


ya you're right. went back to his pic. my bad. lol


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I demoed an 80 horse machine. It was a bare bones tractor. The cab was noisy and unrefined. It didnt have many base features like the jd, and I didnt think visibility was as good either. Ease of maintanence seemed to be pretty good. Everything was easy to get at. I think for somebody on a tight budget it would work ok, especially if it doesnt see regular use. Overall it was a good tractor but it was just good. Maybe in the future I may buy one, but I wont be the guy operating it for 12 hours straight either. This is definitly a case of "you get what you pay for." I did not purchase it, I went with the John deere 5085m. There was no comparison between the two. The JD was better in every aspect, of course it was just shy of $30,000 more. If I remember right the tym had a better warranty than the jd tho...


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

wewille;1063764 said:


> I demoed an 80 horse machine. It was a bare bones tractor. The cab was noisy and unrefined. It didnt have many base features like the jd, and I didnt think visibility was as good either. Ease of maintanence seemed to be pretty good. Everything was easy to get at. I think for somebody on a tight budget it would work ok, especially if it doesnt see regular use. Overall it was a good tractor but it was just good. Maybe in the future I may buy one, but I wont be the guy operating it for 12 hours straight either. This is definitly a case of "you get what you pay for." I did not purchase it, I went with the John deere 5085m. There was no comparison between the two. The JD was better in every aspect, of course it was just shy of $30,000 more. If I remember right the tym had a better warranty than the jd tho...


yeah, john deere has a 3 year warranty and tym has a 5 year warranty. the reason that im considering one is my budget i can buy a used jd w/ no warranty or i can get something new with a warranty. but at the same time i dont want the tires to fall off it when i hit 500 hours and be screwed. Im also looking into leasing as a option cuz i really like john deere tractors.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Warranty only matters if you can get the parts, from what I hear that is an issue with some of the Korean models.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Premier;1063810 said:


> yeah, john deere has a 3 year warranty and tym has a 5 year warranty. the reason that im considering one is my budget i can buy a used jd w/ no warranty or i can get something new with a warranty. but at the same time i dont want the tires to fall off it when i hit 500 hours and be screwed. Im also looking into leasing as a option cuz i really like john deere tractors.


Are you on hwy 51, just north of mahoney? Would you be dealing with mueller implement if you whent with the tym? If your serious about a jd id check out sloan's in monroe, thats where I bought my 5085m. If youd like id even let you check mine out after i go to pick it up. Im just in the Oregon/Brooklyn area by the way.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

wewille;1064439 said:


> Are you on hwy 51, just north of mahoney? Would you be dealing with mueller implement if you whent with the tym? If your serious about a jd id check out sloan's in monroe, thats where I bought my 5085m. If youd like id even let you check mine out after i go to pick it up. Im just in the Oregon/Brooklyn area by the way.


used to be, we are in the process of moving out, we bought 5 acres just outside of brooklyn on hwy 92 just down from the case dealership.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Really, i plowed that place last year a few times for the realtor. Very nice place, in fact I looked into purchasing it too. Weve got a shop down on amidon road. I love it down there. Where do you do the majority of your winter work?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Having worked with tractors for a living the last 32 years, i recommend buying from a well known company with a legacy! Im a kubota guy have been for the last 10 years, after 22 good years of internationals! You just never know if a small foreign tractor company will be in business next week?


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

wewille;1064662 said:


> Really, i plowed that place last year a few times for the realtor. Very nice place, in fact I looked into purchasing it too. Weve got a shop down on amidon road. I love it down there. Where do you do the majority of your winter work?


It is pretty nice, needs a little more work than we thought when we bought it, but it is working out nicely.  we do a majority of our winter work on the west side of madison and stoughton/sun prairie area seem to be growing pretty fast this year which is nice should have enought work for a another crew on that side of town.


----------

